# Silly Bob



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 18, 2009)

I always think Bob has a kind of a mean look to his eye...but it's hard to look mean with strawberries all over your face. And the next time I tell somebody that Sulcata shouldn't eat fruit because they can't process the sugar, forget you saw these pics...I took these pictures as he was playing outside today...
first day lilies





I love the tilt of his head here...




He tries to smell the camera and gets strawberry crap all over it




silly bumpy messy face




He carries his own flower decoration in his gular...





So there they are, nothing fancy just some pictures of Bob being Bob...


----------



## galvinkaos (Jun 18, 2009)

And we love him that way. Thanks for sharing.

Dawna


----------



## chadk (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks - got my Bob fix


----------



## Madortoise (Jun 18, 2009)

LOL!
I just spilled a glass of water admiring Bob and turning the laptop for my mom to see his picture!
He is very charming.


----------



## Traveller (Jun 19, 2009)

Bob looks like quite the character!
Great pics thanks for posting them.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I love the first pic of Bob eating strawberries! He looks like he is smiling.


----------



## spring pace (Jun 19, 2009)

its all good maggie, i have a pic of gali w/ strawberry face too. looks like bob got into the strawberry patch again!!!!! occassional treats are OK, even for a tort, its makes them so happy, and im all about that. smiles, galileo & spring


----------



## Isa (Jun 19, 2009)

I love Bob 
He is sooo cute. He looks very happy!


----------



## chadk (Jun 19, 2009)

Bob has a flower in his 'cleavage'


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 19, 2009)

chadk said:


> Bob has a flower in his 'cleavage'



LOL!!

Yvonne


----------



## Candy (Jun 19, 2009)

My favorite is #4. I like the way he's looking at you like " I can still see you don't try anything funny". I love Bob and Bob stories keep them coming!


----------



## terryo (Jun 19, 2009)

Bob looks like he is just so full of personality. I always wished I had the space and the climate for one so big.


----------



## DAC8671 (Jun 19, 2009)

I love Bob pics!


----------



## Stazz (Jun 20, 2009)

Awwwww Nick & I loooove Bob Maggie!!!!! He loves to see his pics and hear stories of Bob, so do I. He has such an AWESOME character. Our FAVE pic is of him sniffing your camera.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jun 23, 2009)

what a tank!


----------

